# ALL GA16DET OWNERS ...advice please



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

hey everyone haven't posted in a while.. just need some opinions real quick to those who have installed the HS turbo kit and are enjoying boosted life lol
so my 200sx right now is getting the clutch fork fixed.. and whiles it there ima have a compression test done.. and if good news comes from that.. ima be plannin to make an order to HS in a few weeks
im not looking for somethin crazy..i wanna do a nice. clean and simply setup wit the HS
herers what i am workin wit
complete HS TURBO kit
JWT cams and ecu 
fast brakes upgrade kit
240sx maf 

now.. i'll be happy to run close to 200hp .. i wanna do a safe.. reliable setup. and i would like to keep the turbo running well.. is there anything else i should to as a precaution.. are there any maintenance tips for turbo cars i should know? besides goin custom.. what exhuast options do i have for an upgrade? and in your personal opinions what else am i missing to make sure this setup lasts for as long as my 200 has.. right now im at like 84000 on the odometer. i use this car everyday..so i want to be safe on the installation.. i don't want to over do it and try to max out the ga.. yet i wanna play.. i think at least 200hp.. will be fun in our cars..any input would be helpful
thanks guys

and Wes.. if you read this.. man.. your car is sick.. thank you for giving other ga owners something to look forward too


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

When you get the setup installed, use some good tranny fluid, like Redline MT-90.

Also, use synthetic motor oil, like Mobil 1, and use AT LEAST 10w30, but don't go any less than that, with a good filter.

Make sure you get the proper spark plugs that HS recommends to the appropriate gap. 

Otherwise, the hotshot kit, with cams, JWT ECU, and 240sx MAF will be a great setup and easily capable of 200whp.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Didn't see any mention of a clutch upgrade. Not going to last long or boost much with the OEM clutch..

You might consider the JWT stage 2  setup. If you really want to push then call JWT and see if they still have the Stage 3 in stock.. only a few were made..

Stromung makes exhausts for this setup and can even customize the size if you prefer something out of the ordinary.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Get a 3" exhaust off the bat if you can. Its a lot louder than the 2.5" but it beats having to upgrade again later. I just bought mandrel bends and had a shop weld it all together. That's the cheapest route, I think some other GA16DET owners bought theirs but I don't know where.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Bryan200sx said:


> Andres Miko can make you a real decent 3 inch for a good price look him up in the sr20 forums.......



pwned by the double post...

Sounds like a nice setup man. Make sure to give us pics through the job.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I believe VRS makes a tubing kit or cat back for the b14.

www.vrsexhaust.com but I'm not positive.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Clutch upgrade is necessary. With the GT28RS turbo you can easily max out the 240 MAX and that is at about 240ish WHP. As long as your not planning on going past that then the 240 is fine. I actually have one for sale if it is not included in the Hot Shot kit. 

Good luck with the kit and thanks for the compliments.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

myoung said:


> Didn't see any mention of a clutch upgrade. Not going to last long or boost much with the OEM clutch..
> 
> You might consider the JWT stage 2  setup. If you really want to push then call JWT and see if they still have the Stage 3 in stock.. only a few were made..
> 
> Stromung makes exhausts for this setup and can even customize the size if you prefer something out of the ordinary.



hey mike currently i have an ACT clutch wihich i believe is 50% better then stock.. would that act hold that power or would i still need to upgrade to something stronger


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

People have used the ACT clutch with turbo just fine.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

myoung said:


> Didn't see any mention of a clutch upgrade. Not going to last long or boost much with the OEM clutch..
> 
> You might consider the JWT stage 2  setup. If you really want to push then call JWT and see if they still have the Stage 3 in stock.. only a few were made..
> 
> Stromung makes exhausts for this setup and can even customize the size if you prefer something out of the ordinary.




ok.. so one my question.. as far as braking is concerned..should i go out and spend the 800 bucks for the fast brakes kit.. or will the NX2000 upgrade from mossy.. be sufficient.. cuase as we all know... our stock brakes....suck...of course my power.. means ima need more stopping power.... and if any one thinks of any other parts i may need.. like i said i just wanna do a good clean job the first time around and enjoy boost.. what else can i do to preserve the life of the turbo as well as the engine itself?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> ok.. so one my question.. as far as braking is concerned..should i go out and spend the 800 bucks for the fast brakes kit.. or will the NX2000 upgrade from mossy.. be sufficient.. cuase as we all know... our stock brakes....suck...of course my power.. means ima need more stopping power.... and if any one thinks of any other parts i may need.. like i said i just wanna do a good clean job the first time around and enjoy boost.. what else can i do to preserve the life of the turbo as well as the engine itself?


The NX2000 upgrade is mandatory, you're right the stock brakes do suck.
You don't need the fast brakes upgrade, but it sure as hell won't hurt.
Myself I'd spend the extra $$ elsewhere, maybe an EGT gauge and/or a boost controller/techtom. It really depends on what you want to do with the car though.
I agree with James about getting the 3" exhaust up front, my restrictive exhaust is part of what caused me to melt a piston.
Oh and spend the extra $15 and get an oil line restrictor, it will extend the life of your turbo.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

aminidab said:


> The NX2000 upgrade is mandatory, you're right the stock brakes do suck.
> You don't need the fast brakes upgrade, but it sure as hell won't hurt.
> Myself I'd spend the extra $$ elsewhere, maybe an EGT gauge and/or a boost controller/techtom. It really depends on what you want to do with the car though.
> I agree with James about getting the 3" exhaust up front, my restrictive exhaust is part of what caused me to melt a piston.
> Oh and spend the extra $15 and get an oil line restrictor, it will extend the life of your turbo.


thanks for the help everyone... so lets sum this up lol.. this is what im looking to get/do.. so that i can boost safely..
1. Complete hotshot turbo kit
2. nx2000 brake kit (will be suffice to handle the turbo right?)
3. Jwt Cams..
4. Jwt ECU (of course)
5. 3" exhuast (get that done prior to turbo install)
6. oil restrictor
7. 240sx MAF

ok.. so thats my list.. does anyone suggest anything else i may need that does not come with the kit?.. also i was planning to order the kit from JGYCUSTOMS..and opinions on that?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> thanks for the help everyone... so lets sum this up lol.. this is what im looking to get/do.. so that i can boost safely..
> 1. Complete hotshot turbo kit
> 2. nx2000 brake kit (will be suffice to handle the turbo right?)
> 3. Jwt Cams..
> ...


With the NX brakes do the crown stainless lines and some carbotech pads. 

I bought the Andreas Miko 3" exhaust and it is real good! 

You will probably want a boost controller down the road. 

You also need to check on the Hot Shot kit to see if it comes with coolant lines for the turbo, if not you will need those also. I would order the kit from JGY just make sure you get the most recent kit as it uses the GT28RS rather than the T28. Hot Shot actually stopped making the T28 kit however there are probably some still stocked at places. If you get the GT28RS kit it may be more expensive than the price on the JGY web-site so just make sure. 

Do some more research so you figure out how everything works as I GUARANTEE will have to buy some small random parts to make everthing work.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Does anyone know what the orifice size is for the oil line restrictor I see mentioned in this thread?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> Does anyone know what the orifice size is for the oil line restrictor I see mentioned in this thread?


.035 for BB turbo 

.060 for journal bearing turbo. 

Both available from atpturbo.com


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

wes said:


> .035 for BB turbo
> 
> .060 for journal bearing turbo.
> 
> Both available from atpturbo.com


Thank you Wes.


----------

